# ALADAR'S A LITTLE TIRED!



## DeanS (Aug 3, 2011)

For all you Aladar freaks...a little frame by frame yawn. He woke up this morning...ate a little Lasagne...tucked into the coolest corner of the yard and...



























That last one reminds me of the old "WAZZUUUUUUUP" commercials from a few (thousand) years ago!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 3, 2011)

HAHAHAHA, that is so cool, I remember those commercials and that is very fitting! I can't wait until Boulder is that big


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 3, 2011)

That is awesome, the last photo is my favorite...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 3, 2011)

These Are Great You Should Make a gif!
Upload All These Photos, and it makes a graphic sequence,


http://gifninja.com/


post the image on this thread please, i wanna see how good it comes out


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Aug 3, 2011)

Dean,
Aladar is looking a little fatigued. I think he needs an AZ vacation
Great pics as always!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 3, 2011)

I literally LOL'd at the wazzup one!  Great pics! I'm a little tired, too, Aladar (though I don't look nearly as cute when I yawn...hahaha )


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 3, 2011)

Funny! He sticks his tongue out at the last pic.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2011)

I love how his eyes never leave the camera during the whole sequence.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 3, 2011)

That last picture, is the cutest ever!! Totally agree with the wazzzup commercial! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 3, 2011)

Jacob said:


> These Are Great You Should Make a gif!
> Upload All These Photos, and it makes a graphic sequence,
> 
> 
> ...




Done! Nothing great...just a little humor. Thanks jacob! 

http://gifninja.com/animated-gifs/164945/aladar-s-a-little-tired


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 3, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

nice pictures lol


----------



## DeanS (Aug 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I love how his eyes never leave the camera during the whole sequence.



YEAH! He's a total ham! AND COMPLETELY SPOILED!!!!! He turned down opuntia for the second straight week. What a prima donna!


----------



## jackrat (Aug 3, 2011)

Aladar is the MAN!


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 3, 2011)

GREAT PICS!! thanks for posting..


----------



## DeanS (Aug 3, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> GREAT PICS!! thanks for posting..



Is that 'thanks' from you or RV?


----------



## tequillakma (Aug 3, 2011)

DeanS said:


> For all you Aladar freaks...a little frame by frame yawn. He woke up this morning...ate a little Lasagne...tucked into the coolest corner of the yard and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! That is sooo cute!!!! I love that last one with the tongue sticking out! PRICELESS


----------



## Robert (Aug 10, 2011)

Does he really eat lasagna? 

I think most would agree, Aladar is my favorite tort to see pictures of. Absolutely awesome. Thanks.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 10, 2011)

Robert said:


> Does he really eat lasagna?
> 
> I think most would agree, Aladar is my favorite tort to see pictures of. Absolutely awesome. Thanks.



HA! While he's no Garfield...follow this link for a chelonian-friendly version...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-TORTOISE-LASAGNE#axzz1Ufnqd3pW


----------



## Robert (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome recipe. Thanks. Definitely going to try that.


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 10, 2011)

this is soo funny!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh that last picture!!!! Too funny  I have only seen Nelson yawn ONE TIME, can you believe it?


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 11, 2011)

Totally awesome pics! Really love the last one!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 11, 2011)

Loves the pictures, too cute!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 11, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## ticothetort2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great catch! Always nice when you have a camera handy for these moments!


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2011)

Man those beak serrations are gnarly. I think his color just highlights it. He is truly one of the greats.


----------

